# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si të shkruajmë ese

## Dar_di

*SI TË SHKRUAJMË ESE*

Përgatitur nga Bardhyl Musai

Botues:  CDE, Tiranë, 2004.

*Parathënie*

_Të gjithë shkruajmë, por a dimë në të vërtetë të shkruajmë?_
Kjo pyetje ka qenë objekt i mjaft diskutimeve që kemi bërë në shumë takime profesionale gjatë këtyre viteve, qysh kur në Shqipëri më 1997 filloi zbatimin projekti “_Zhvillimi i të Menduarit Kritik gjatë të Lexuarit dhe të Shkruarit_”. Sa më shumë kalonin vitet, sa më e pasur bëhej përvoja në shqyrtimin e shkrimeve të nxënësve, studentëve, por edhe mësuesve e studiuesve, aq më shumë na përforcohej bindja se procesi i të shkruarit shoqërohet me mangësi.

Të shkruash ese në nivel të kënaqshëm nuk është e lehtë. Ashtu si edhe të gjitha shprehitë ajo kërkon praktikë, përgatitje, organizim, përqendrim dhe përvojë. Mjaft njerëz të suksesshëm nuk do të mund të arrinin të shkruanin ese të tilla pa kombinimin e të gjithë përbërësve të mësipërm. Duke i marrë në shqyrtim të gjithçka çka përmendëm më lart, është po aq e vërtetë se çdo individ, pavarësisht shprehive apo njohurive të mëparshme, ka mundësi të mësojë të shkruajë ese të mira. Kjo është arsyeja që Qendra për Arsim Demokratik boton këtë libër: Si të shkruajmë ese.

Shkrimi i eseve është bërë një kërkesë e domosdoshme në programet shkollore dhe kurset e studimit në nivel universitar, pasuniversitar dhe më gjerë. Pikërisht, për të plotësuar këtë nevojë dhe për t`u ardhur në ndihmë të gjithë të interesuarve, libri që merrni në dorë është një udhëzues praktik me interpretime teorike për shkrimin e eseve joletrare.

Shfletojeni librin dhe ushtroni sipas udhëzimeve dhe modeleve që paraqiten aty. Dëshironi të njiheni me procesin e të shkruarit dhe hapat që ndiqen për ta realizuar atë? Këtë do ta gjeni në _Pjesën e parë_. Dëshironi të fitoni shprehi për të shkruar një ese duke ndjekur të gjitha hapat deri te modeli përfundimtar? Studioni _Pjesën e dytë_. Dëshironi ndihmë për të gjitha llojet e eseve të shoqëruar me shembuj dhe aspektet metodologjike? Të gjitha këto do t`i gjeni në _Pjesën e tretë_. Esetë e paraqitura si model në këtë botim janë shkruar nga autorë të ndryshëm, shumica e të cilëve studentë.

Të jeni të sigurtë, duke lexuar këtë libër dhe duke ushtruar, do t`ju krijoni mundësitë të shfaqni shprehitë tuaja të të menduarit kritik dhe krijues. Këshilla jonë është ta lexoni “me laps në dorë”, pasi siç thotë edhe një proverbë spanjolle: “_Kush mban shënime gjatë leximit, ka lexuar dy herë_”. Në këtë mënyrë, patjetër do të mësoni të shkruani ese, madje mjaft cilësore. Kini besim dhe do t`ia dilni mbanë.
Punë të mbarë dhe suksese!

Bardhyl Musai


*I.	Procesi i të shkruarit*

Në mjaft veprimtari të të shkruarit, njerëz në shtëpi dhe në vendet e punës, shkrimtarët profesionistë, nxënësit dhe studentët në shkolla e universitete, shkruajnë tekste për të tjerë më shumë se për veten e tyre. Rrethi i lexuesve mund të jetë i njohur ose i panjohur, mund të jetë shumë pranë ose në largësi, mund të jetë një person por ndoshta mijëra, disa simpatizues e miqësorë dhe të tjerë ndoshta jo, e kështu me radhë. Me kalimin e kohës, është ndjerë nevoja e përsosjes së kësaj mjeshtërie të domosdoshme për çdo individ, prandaj edhe janë përpunuar shumë mënyra të të shkruarit me synimin për të vendosur marrëdhënie të bashkëpunimit midis lexuesit dhe atij që shkruan. Kjo marrëdhënie midis shkruesit dhe lexuesit është bashkëpunuese, reklamuese, propaganduese, por mund të ketë edhe ndonjë karakter tjetër. Gjatë procesit të të shkruarit, shkruesi ndërton tekstin në një mënyrë të tillë që të ndikojë mbi lexuesin. Në këtë proces shkruesi bën parashikime edhe për njohuritë e lexuesit, çfarë di dhe çfarë do të mësojë prej tekstit të tij.

Shumëllojshmëri situatash të të shkruarit, qëllime të ndryshme, lexues të ndryshëm, kontekste të ndryshme, tematika të ndryshme etj., janë çështje të vështira për t`u kapërcyer, jo vetëm për atë që shkruan por edhe për mësuesin apo pedagogun gjatë punës me nxënësit dhe studentët. Në këtë mënyrë, procesi i mësimdhënies për të shkruarit nuk mund të shndërrohet në një proces mekanik të zbatimit të disa rregullave dhe udhëzimeve që do të mund të shërbejnë si shabllone në situata të ndryshme. Gjatë procesit dalin plot të papritura që kanë të bëjnë me modelin, përmbajtjen, lexuesin dhe përdorimin e burimeve të ndryshme. Të gjitha këto, por edhe të tjera, janë pjesë e njohurive që lipset të zotërojë shkruesi dhe që iu mbivendosen njohurive të mëparshme, të cilat pasurohen me shtimin e përvojës.

Të shkruarit zhvillohet në disa forma, ku njëra prej tyre është eseja. Eseja është një formë joletrare e të shkruarit që paraqet një pikëpamje të shkruesit për një temë të caktuar. Është e rëndësishme që shkruesi të organizojë mirë shprehjen e pikëpamjeve dhe mendimeve të veta, për të komunikuar sa më mirë me lexuesin.

Por që të realizohet strukturimi i të menduarit për temën për të cilën shkruani duhet të ushtroheni vazhdimisht. Kjo nuk mjafton. Është e domosdoshme të ndiqni disa rregulla në formë udhëzimesh dhe më pas me siguri, me ushtrim të vazhdueshëm e ndjekje rigoroze të rregullave të të shkruarit do të zotëroni mjeshtëritë e nevojshme, për të shkruar ese të kuptimshme dhe tërheqëse

Më poshtë po paraqesim fazat e të shkruarit dhe mënyra se si lidhen me njëra tjetrën.

*Nga t`ia fillojmë – Kopja e parë – Rishikimi – Redaktimi – Korrigjimi – Botimi*

Kur shkruani, nuk duhet doemos të kaloni përmes secilës prej fazave. Çdo pjesë e të shkruarit zhvillohet në mënyrë të ndryshme. Gjatë procesit të të shkruarit shihet si kalon vëmendja nga produkti i punës së nxënësve e studentëve në atë çfarë ata mendojnë dhe bëjnë gjatë kohës që shkruajnë dhe mësojnë për të shkruar. Metodat që përdorin shkruesit janë po aq të rëndësishme sa edhe produkti i punës së tyre, ato janë reciprokisht të lidhura me njëra tjetrën.

----------


## Dar_di

*Nga duhet të fillojmë*

*Qëllimi dhe lexuesi*
Para se të filloni të shkruani mendoni për qëllimin dhe lexuesin e shkrimit tuaj.

*Qëllimi* _Cili është qëllimi juaj?_
*Lexuesi*  _Kush do ta lexojë shkrimin tuaj?_

Njerëzit veprojnë në mënyra të ndryshme në situata të ndryshme. Po kështu ndryshon dhe stili juaj i të shkruarit, duke iu përshtatur më mirë qëllimeve dhe lexuesit, të cilët ndryshojnë në moshë, në interesa, etj. Stili juaj i të shkruarit është i ndryshëm në një mesazh elektronik (e-mail) që i dërgoni një miku nga stili i të shkruarit të një raporti me karakter studimor, vlerësues etj.

Njohja e qëllimeve dhe lexuesit ju ndihmon të zgjidhni formën e të shkruarit: _një raport, një njoftim, një falënderim apo një poezi_. Në të njëjtën kohë, njohja e lexuesit ju ndihmon të zgjidhni stilin e gjuhës që do të përdorni; ndryshe i shkruajmë kryeministrit, ndryshe një punonjësi të bashkisë, ndryshe një kolegu, ndryshe një shoku dhe sidomos ndryshe të dashurit ose të dashurës.


*Zhvillimi i ideve*
Një nga detyrat e para me të cilat përballeni kur shkruani, është të vendosni se cili të jetë mesazhi që do të përcillni të lexuesi. Kjo vlen edhe për rastet kur dikush ju propozon një ide apo një temë për shkrimin tuaj.

Zhvillimi i ideve fillon me një diskutim në formën e një breinstorming për temën dhe më pas për nëntemat dhe nënçështjet. 

_Brainstorming_ (me vetën dhe të tjerët) nis me mbajtjen në një mënyrë të thjeshtë të shenimeve dhe ç`dimë dhe ç`mendojmë për temën. Filloni duke shkruar çështje e nënçështje si t`ju vijë për mbarë, shkruani çfarë ju kujtohet në atë moment. Në këtë fazë rendi i shënimeve nuk ndjek ndonjë rregull ose renditje të caktuar.
Këtu më mirë të ndalojmë dhe t`i drejtojmë disa pyetje vetes:
_Ç`mendojmë për procesin e edukimit sot?,  Si ndikon automatizmi në procesin e mësimdhënies?, A mund të realizohet edukimi në kushtet e shtëpisë?, A mund të bëhet edukimi i njeriut vetëm nëpërmjet punës me kompjuter dhe informacionit në internet?, Si do të ishte më mirë për një student të shkollohej brenda apo jashtë vendit?_
Sikurse mund ta shikoni nga këto pyetje, hap pas hapi dhe mendim pas mendimi arrihet në përcaktimin e temës.
Disa nga përgjigjet e pyetjeve të mësipërme të mbajtura shënim jo me rregull mund të qartësojnë mendimet e para mbi temën për esenë që do të shkruani.

Një listë më e detajuar është kjo:
*Në ditët e sotme, kur teknologjia po zhvillohet me ritme marramendëse dhe shkolla duhet t`i përgjigjet kërkesave të ekonomisë së tregut, procesi i edukimit po bëhet gjithnjë e më i ndërlikuar.*
(_tema kryesore_)

(_nëntemat e mundshme_)
1.	Disa mendojnë se për shkak të automatizimit të procesit mësimdhënës po zbehet roli i mësuesit në klasë me futjen në shkollë të kompjuterëve dhe aparaturave të ndryshme. _Automatizimi_.
2.	Sot mendohet për mësimdhënien jo vetëm si proces i zhvilluar nga mësuesi në klasë por edhe më gjerë. Mësuesi është menaxhuesi i punës në grup të nxënësve. _Mësuesi menaxhues_.
3.	Po ashtu mendohet se nxënësit mund të mësojnë edhe nga modeli ose shembujt. _Mësohet nga modeli_.
4.	Një tjetër mendim është edhe ai i edukimit në shtëpi. Të gjithë ata që mendojnë për dobësitë e punës në shkollë apo për pasigurinë e fëmijëve atje, parapëlqejnë t`i mësojnë vetë fëmijët e tyre. _Edukimi në shtëpi_.
5.	Me pranimin e kompjuterëve dhe mundësive të tjera si interneti, mendohet se informacioni arrin më shpejt te nxënësi pa patur nevojë për mësimdhënës. _Interneti_.
6.	Nga ana tjetër dukuria e globalizimit dikton nevojën e shoqërizimit dhe jo vetëm në shkollat brenda vendit por edhe të ndjekjes së studimeve nëpër botë. _Globalizimi_.

Është e rëndësishme të qartësojmë idetë tona në lidhje me temën. Keni të drejtën të fshini apo të shtoni çështje të tjera më vonë. Ky është një proces dhe gjatë tij reflektoni dhe deri në fund të tij ju lind e drejta për të bërë ndryshime. Përpiquni tani të filloni me një renditje të baraspeshuar të ideve dhe detajeve. Nga lista e brainstorming, disa nga pikëpamjet tuaja për nëçështjet mund të renditen si më poshtë:

+ Automatizimi (zhvillimi i shpejtë i teknologjive të ndryshme) po zben rolin e mësimdhënësit.
+ Mësimdhënësi sot është organizuesi i punës në ekip të nxënësve të tij.
+ Një tjetër mënyrë edukimi mund të jenë shembujt apo modeli.
+ Edukimi mund të zhvillohet në shtëpi nga prindët.
+ Edukimi mund të ndodhë nëpërmjet kërkimit të informacionit në internet.
+ Diversiteti i kulturave dhe mendimi se, bota sot është duke u bërë gjithnjë e më e vogël, dikton nevojën e ndjekjes së edukimit brenda dhe jashtë vendit.

Një tjetër mënyrë e paraqitjes së ideve është ajo që quhet _kllaster_ (cluster). Kllaster fillon me temën në qendër të fletës dhe zgjerohet duke shtuar ide rreth saj. Kjo mënyrë lejon të shtohen lirshëm mendimet në mjaft drejtime.
Një shembull kllasteri është ky më poshtë për temën e mësipërme:

----------


## Dar_di

_Megjithëse shumë gjëra kanë ndryshuar në botën e gjuhës së shkruar që nga koha e gdhendjes së parë mbi gur apo rrasë balte të pjekur, megjithëse makineritë e ndërlikuara kanë zëvendësuar mjetet e thjeshta,... mënyra themelore e gjuhës së shkruar ka mbetur e pandryshuar.
A.	Purves, 1990_

*Planifikimi*
Në rastet kur punoni me një pjesë shkrimi më të gjatë, është mirë që në fillim të bëhet një plan pune. Një plan i thjeshtë do të përfshinte:

•	Shënime të ideve tuaja.
•	Një listë e burimeve të informacionit që doni të kontrolloni.
•	Një listë të fakteve që doni të paraqitni.

Në raste të tjera, mund të bëni një plan më të detajuar. Për shembull, nëse po punoni mbi një raport të gjatë, mund të filloni duke krijuar më parë një skicë. Skica tregon mënyrën e organizimit të shkrimit tuaj.

*Titulli:* Kafshët shtëpiake
*Hyrje:* Qeni besnik
*Paragrafi 1:* Përse qentë janë besnikë
*Paragrafi 2:* Të kuptojmë qentë
*Përfundimi:* Qentë besnikë janë të rëndësishëm



*Kopja e parë*

Kjo është faza kur filloni të shprehni idetë tuaja. Është e rëndësishme që të ndjeheni të lirë të eksperimentoni dhe ndryshoni idetë gjatë përgatitjes së kopjes së parë. Kopja e parë nuk është e lehtë të realizohet, edhe kur e keni të strukturuar mendimin.
Ja disa udhëzime:

•	Mos u shqetësoni që gjithçka të jetë e përkryer. Gjëja më e rëndësishme është që idetë tuaja të rrjedhin. Ndryshimet mund të bëhen edhe më vonë.
•	Nëse kopjen e parë e shkruani me dorë, përdorni vetëm njërën anë të flestës duke lënë kështu vend për ndryshimet.
•	Gjatë punës mund të shikoni planin apo skicën, por nuk jeni të detyruar ta ndiqni atë pikë për pikë. Shpesh idetë e reja lindin gjatë shkrimit të kopjes së parë.


*Rishikimi* 

Procesi i ripërpunimit të një pune disa herë nga shkruesi quhet rishikim. Në këtë fazë, qëndroni për një moment dhe rishikoni punën e bërë. Kështu ju mund të mendoni për përmirësimin e punës së bërë përmes ndryshimeve.

Rishikimi i kopjes së parë mund të bëhet nga ju ose dikush tjetër. Edhe në këtë fazë disa udhëzime si mund ta kryeni rishikimin, janë me vlerë për t`u marrë parasysh:

_1.	Lexo me zë._
Lexoni me zë atë që keni shkruar. Tingëllon e përshtatshme për qëllimin dhe lexuesin tuaj?

_2.	Bëni pyetje._
Kontrolloni shkrimin tuaj përmes pyetjeve:
•	Shkrimi, a është i kuptueshëm?
•	Hyrja, arrin ta tërheqë vëmendjen e lexuesit?
•	Idetë janë renditur si duhet?
•	Mund të gjendeshin fjalë më të mira për të shprehur idetë?
•	Ka mbetur pa u përmendur ndonjë gjë e rëndësishme?
•	Ka përsëritje të informacionit?
•	Mbyllja, i përmbledh të gjitha idetë?

Pasi të keni përfunduar pyetjet, atëherë ndërmerrni hapin tjetër.

_3.	Lexoni përsëri._
Lexoni përsëri me zë shkrimin tuaj. Vëreni nëse ka:
•	Fjalë apo fjali që tingëllojnë gabim.
•	Fraza të përsëritura.
•	Fjalë që nuk japin informacion të rëndësishëm.

_4.	Shkruani variantin përpunuar._
nëse kopjen e parë po e shkruani në kompjuter, rishikimet janë të thjeshta për t`u bërë. Nëse punimin e keni shkruar me dorë, rishikimet mund të bëhen po në atë fletë, por duke shkruar me rreshta të rrallë ose duke lënë hapësirë në të dy anët e fletës, majtas dhe djathtas.
*Për shembull:*

Dona është njeri i mirë-1-. Kur ishim në shkollë, pas mësimit luanim gjithmonë bashkë. Atë e kam njohur kur ishim në klasë të dytë-2-. Por e`motra nuk më pëlqen.

_-1-Nevojitet një hyrje më e goditur
-2-Tregon paraqitjen e saj?_

----------


## Dar_di

*Redaktimi*

Qëllimi i redaktimit është të sigurohemi që secila nga fjalitë ka kuptim. Kjo është një pjesë e rëndësishme e përpunimit të shkrimit, përpara se ta marrë në dorë lexuesi. Kjo është faza kur përqendrohemi në strukturën, gjuhën, gramatikën dhe drejtshkrimin e fjalisë.


*Korrigjimi*

Korrigjimi përfshin kontrollimin e çdo fjale dhe të shenjave të pikësimit. Në të njëtën kohë duhet të mendoni edhe për përdorimin e fjalëve të zgjedhura, nëse i keni përdorur apo jo. Për të qenë sa më produktivë, është mirë të ndiqni sugjerimet e mëposhtme për korrigjimin e shkrimit:
	Nëse përdorni një kompjuter për të shkruar, printoni një kopje me hapësirë midis rreshtave dhe ndryshimet i shënoni mbi faqe. Korrigjimi është i vështirë të bëhet në ekran.
	Përdorni një vizore për të kaluar nga njëri rresht në tjetrin.
	Lexoni mbrapsht tekstin nga fjalia e fundit në atë të fillimit.
	Rrethoni fjalët që nuk tingëllojnë mirë dhe rikthejuni atyre më pas.
	Lexoni me zë për të parë nëse shenjat e pikësimit janë përdorur në mënyrë të përshtatshme.
	Përdorni disa shenja për korrigjimin.

Më poshtë po ju japim një model korrigjimi me përdorimin e shenjave:

----------


## Dar_di

*Kopja përfundimtare (Botimi)*

Pasi keni bërë korrigjimet e fundit është koha që shkrimi juaj të marrë formën përfundimtare, të botohet. Botimi nënkupton një kopje të mirë të punës suaj, gati për t`u lexuar nga njerëzit.

Kur të ndjeheni gati për të botuar, pyesni veten çfarë mund të bëni që puna juaj të duket interesante dhe e lehtë për t`u lexuar. Ja disa ide të cilat ju ndihmojnë:

	Përgatitni një kapak me ngjyra, nëse mundeni, që tërheq vëmendjen e lexuesit.
	Shtoni një tabelë të përmbajtjes, për t`i treguar lexuesit si të orientohet.
	Përdorni tituj dhe lista për të theksuar informacionin.
	Përfshini grafikë, ilustrime, tabela dhe diagrame që mund të ndihmojnë lexuesin të kuptojë më mirë atë që nënkuptoni.

Deri tani u njohët shkurtimisht me procesin e të shkruarit si edhe hapat që ndiqen për të shkruar. Në kapitullin më poshtë do të mësoni më shumë për paragrafin, llojet e tij dhe hapat e shkrimit të një eseje duke i ndjekur me radhë ato për shkrimin e një modeli të tillë.

----------


## Dar_di

*II.	Paragrafi, organizimi dhe hapat e shkrimit të një eseje*
*
a.	Paragrafi dhe llojet e tij*

Paragrafi përbëhet nga disa fjali, të cilat trajtojnë të njëjtën temë. Kështu, për të arritur te paragrafi, njohuritë kalojnë nga fjalia. Çdo fjali e ndërtuar mirë i përket një paragrafi. Paragrafi në vetvete është një formë e rëndësishme e organizimit të fjalive për të komunikuar ide apo ndjenja të përqendruara në çështje të veçantë. Ai është gjithashtu dhe baza e ndërtimit të eseve.

Vendosja e këtyre fjalive në rendin e përshtatshëm ofron një pamje të qartë dhe interesante të temës që trajtohet. Paragrafi ka tri pjesë përbërëse: _fjalinë kryesore, pjesën e mesme (trungun), dhe fjalinë mbyllëse._

Paragrafi i ngjan një treni. Fjalia kryesore është lokomotiva. Ajo është fjalia që drejton paragrafin. Fjalitë e pjesës së mesme të paragrafit janë vagonat. Ato mbajnë ngarkesën, të gjitha faktet dhe detajet që lidhen me temën. Fjalia mbyllëse është fundi i udhëtimit. Ajo mbyll paragrafin.

Në shembullin më poshtë ilustrohen shpjegimet e mësipërme:

Dita e dëborës!
Dje ra shumë dëborë, prandaj dhe mësimi mbaroi më herët. _(Fjalia kryesore)_
Dëbora filloi të binte para mesditës. Në fillim, ishin vetëm disa flokë të mëdhenj dëbore, por nuk zgjati shumë dhe ajo zuri të binte gjithnjë e më tepër. Dëbora mbuloi oborrin. Në orën 12:30 drejtori i shkollës lajmëroi se mësimi atë ditë do të mbaronte në orën 1:00. _(Trungu)_
Falë dëborës, atë mbasdite bëmë pushim! _(Përfundimi)_

Por ç`janë fjalitë në vetvete?
_Fjalia kryesore_, sikurse kuptohet dhe nga titulli, është fjalia e cila përmban temën që do të shpjegohet apo diskutohet në paragraf. Ajo kryen tre funksione:
1)	Emërton subjektin.
2)	Tregon se për cilën pjesë të subjektit do të shkruani. (Kjo pjesë e subjektit quhet pikë ose çështje përqendrimi.)
3)	Tërheq vëmendjen e lexuesit.

_Trungu_ nëpërmjet fjalive bën një shpjegim ose përshkrim të subjektit. Të gjitha idetë e shprehura në këtë pjesë renditen në mënyrë të përshtatshme. Një mënyrë e mirë për ta realizuar këtë është renditja e ideve kryesore përpara se të shkruhet paragrafi.

_Fjalia e fundit_ apo fjalia mbyllëse, u sjell ndërmend lexuesve përmbajtjen e paragrafit, ose u jep atyre një ide për të cilën mund të mendojnë.

_Paragrafi_, është pjesë e përqendruar e një shkrimi të shkurtër. Një paragraf i shkruar mirë duhet të përmbajë disa tipare të veçanta.
_Së pari, paragrafi duhet të ketë unitet._ Kjo do të thotë se ai të përqendrohet mbi një ide. Një paragraf i mirë duhet të ketë një mendim, një qëllim. Nëse gjatë shkrimit idetë tuaja do të ndryshojnë, atëherë edhe paragrafët duhet të ndryshojnë.
_Së dyti, një paragraf duhet të jetë i kuptueshëm._ Kjo nënkupton që paragrafi të jetë i qartë dhe i renditur në mënyrë logjike, pra arrin të kuptohet dhe me leximin e parë. Në paragraf të gjitha fjalitë janë të lidhura me njëra-tjetrën. Kjo lidhje logjike është si një mjet lidhës që i shton kuptim ideve dhe fjalive brenda paragrafit.
_Së treti, paragrafi ka strukturë._ Rreshti i parë i paragrafit është më i zhvendosur prapa në krahasim me ato që vijnë më pas në paragraf.

Por, kur një paragraf është i plotë? Paragrafi është i plotë kur fjalia kryesore është tërësisht e mbështetur.
Si rregull, kjo arrihet nëse shkruhen nga tri deri në shtatë fjali. Nëse paragrafi juaj është më i gjatë se shtatë fjali, ndajini ato në dy paragrafë, ose mendoni nëse të gjithë ato detaje janë të rëndësishme. Nëse paragrafi është më i shkurtër se tri fjali, kjo do të thotë se ka mundësi që në të, të mos jetë përfshirë informacion i mjaftueshëm për mbështetjen e idesë. Mundohuni t`i shtoni fjali të tjera paragrafit, ose shtoni detaje të tjera.

----------


## Dar_di

Paragrafët janë katër llojesh: *tregues, përshkrues, shpjegues dhe bindës.*

*Paragrafi tregues*, tregon një histori apo ngjarje nga jeta e shkruesit>

*Duke gatuar me gjyshen*
Gjyshja dhe unë kënaqeshim shumë kur gatuanim në kopshtin prapa shtëpisë. _(Fjalia kryesore)_
Në fillim, mbushnim kutitë bosh të kosit me shkopinj të vegjël dhe me të gjitha llojet e gjetheve. Këto ishin disa nga perimet tona. Në vend të lakrës përdornim bar. Pastaj ushqimin e përzienim me shkop dhe e linim në diell që të ziente. Gjatë gjithë kohës shikonim nëse ushqimi ishte gati. Kishte raste kur në vend të kripës dhe piperit, gjithçka e spërkatnim me rërë. _(Detaje interesante)_
Dhe në fund, bënim një gosti të madhe! _(Fjalia mbyllëse)_

*Paragrafi përshkrues*, përshkruan një objekt, person, vend ose ngjarje. Për shkrimin e një paragrafi përshkrues përdoren fjalë që e ndihmojnë lexuesin ta shikojë, dëgjojë, nuhasë, ndjesë dhe shijojë objektin e përshkrimit.

*Pranverë*
Në pranverë, akulli e dëbora fillojnë të shkrijnë e të mbushin lumenjtë e liqenet. _(Fjalia kryesore)_
_Natën, kur qielli është i pastër, mund të shihen yjet, miliona yje, krahas vezullimit të dritës së hënës. Dhe ndonjëherë mund të shikoni edhe yjeqë bien dhe zhduken para se të arrijnë vijën e horizontit._ _(Detaji më i mirë është ruajtur për në fund)_
_Detaje mbi qetësinë, yjet, etj._

*Paragrafi shpjegues*, shpjegon një send, ngjarje, etj, ose jep infoamcion. Në të përfshihen faktet që i nevojiten lexuesit për ta kuptuar subjektin.

*Jeta me një vëlla të vogël*
Të jetosh me vëllamë tim të vogël është shumë e vështirë. _(Fjalia kryesore)_
Së pari, ai mundohet të më kopjojë në çdo gjë. Nëse unë pi një gotë të dytë me qumësht, kështu do të bëjë dhe ai. Së dyti, ai gjithmonë do të luajë me shokët e mi. Nëse ne luajmë basketboll, ai do të luaj me ne. Por ai është shumë i vogël. Së treti, ai kërkon të qëndrojë zgjuar sa dhe unë. Gjithmonë i thotë mamit: Pse ai do të qëndrojë zgjuar më vonë se unë? Mamaja më thotë se ai dëshiron të më ngjajë dhe për këtë duhet të jem krenar: _(Shembuj që shpjegojnë subjektin)_
Përpiqem të jem, por jo gjithmonë është e lehtë. _(Ideja mbyllëse)_

*Paragrafi bindës*, shërben për të shprehur një opinion në lidhje me një send, ngjarje, etj. Ai gjithashtu përpiqet ta bëjë lexuesin të jetë dakord me mendimin tuaj lidhur me këtë çështje.

*Pa rrugë!*
Në lagjen tonë nevojiten trotuarë. _(Fjalia kryesore shpreh opinionet)_
Kalimi në rrugë është i rrezikshëm dhe i vështirë pa to. Ne nuk mund të ngasim biçikletat, pasi prindërit nuk na lenë t`i ngasim në rrugë. Po kështu nuk mund të përdorim as patinat. Në dimër, është e vështirë të shkosh edhe në shtëpitë e shokëve, sepse dëbora grumbullohet në anët e rrugës. Kështu jemi të detyruar të luajmë në oborret e shtëpive. _(Arsye të dhëna)_
Lagjet e tjera kanë trotuare, po ne përse nuk duhet të kemi? _(Fjalia mbyllëse)_

----------


## Dar_di

*b.	Dhjetë hapa bazë për të shkruar një ese*

Eseja është një tërësi paragrafësh dhe kështu mënyra e shkrimit si dhe hapat që ndiqen për ta shkruar janë më të ndërlikuar dhe më të shumtë.

Ja cilat janë:

1.	*Kuptoni mirë udhëzimet e detyrës së caktuar* dhe përqendroni punën tuaj në ato tema që janë të pranueshme dhe deri në ç`kufi mund të trajtohet një temë e zgjedhur.

2.	*Diskutoni idetë* dhe shembujt për temën dhe përzgjidhni nënçështjet.

3.	*Hartoni një tezë (pune) fillestare*, domethënë një fjali që përmban idenë kryesore.

4.	*Shtoni dhe përjashtoni ide* dhe shembuj të veçantë në bazë të lidhjes së tyre me tezën apo temën.

5.	*Organizoni* ndarjen e paragrafëve dhe nënçështjeve.

6.	*Bëni një përmbledhje të ideve të përgjithshme.*

7.	*Shkruani të paktën një kopje të parë.*

8.	*Rishikoni dhe redaktoni* këtë kopje të parë.

9.	*Korrigjoni.*

10.	*Bëni një kopje të pastër, përfundimtare.
*

*Të kuptojmë temën*

Zakonisht tema u jepet nxënësve/studentëve nga mësuesi ose pedagogu. Kështu për shembull, mund t`ju kërkohet të shkruani një opinion personal mbi një temë të përgjithshme siç është _E ardhmja_.

Pra, le të punojmë për temën, _E ardhmja_, dhe të hamendësojmë se mësuesja e ka caktuar këtë si detyrë për në orën e ardhshme të mësimit.
Mësuesja ka thënë se duhet të shkruani një ese bazuar në opinionin tuaj personal. Gjatë kësaj kohe ju jepen udhëzime për të diskutuar mbi tri aspekte apo nënçështje, mbi teknologji të ndryshme dhe të shprehni pikëpamjet tuaja për to. Gjithashtu duhet të përpiqeni të përcaktoni nëse jeni në përgjithësi pozitiv (optimist) apo negativ (pesimist) për të ardhmen në përgjithësi. Në të njëjtën kohë, ju është thënë se nuk është e nevojshme të bëni kërkime mbi këtë temë. Duhet të bazoheni në atë që keni mësuar deri tani (njohuri të mëparshme), dhe në ato që keni vëzhguar.

*
Diskutimi i ideve. (Breinstorming)*

Diskutimi i ideve (me veten apo me të tjerët), është thjesht mbajtja shënim e atyre çfarë dihen dhe mendohen deri tani për temën. Në fillim shkruhen idetë e para që vijnë në mendje për fushat dhe nënçështjet që kanë lidhje me këtë temë. Të gjithë këto nuk duhet që të jenë të vendosura sipas ndonjë rregulli të veçantë.

Pyesni veten: _Po e ardhmja? Si mendoj se do të jetë ajo? Cilat janë disa nga teknologjitë që po zhvillohen sot dhe do të jenë të zakonshme në të ardhmen? Si do të ndikojnë këto në qeniet njerëzore?_

Sikurse mund të shikoni nga këto pyetje, është mirë të shkohet hap pas hapi, mendim pas mendimi për të arritur në përcaktimin e temës.

Mbani mend se gjithmonë gjatë punës mund të hiqen ose të shtohen pika të tjera.

Për shembull në temën kryesore _E ardhmja_ si nëntema të mundshme janë klonimi, shëndeti, kompjuterët, robotët, mjedisi, transporti.

*
Zgjedhja e nëntemave*

Nga ju varet se në cilin aspekt dëshironi të përqendroheni (këndvështrimi pozitiv apo negativ).

	Dobia e robotëve (këndvështrim pozitiv)
	Ndërhyrja e klonimit në natyrë (këndvështrim negativ)
	Efektet e dëmshme të teknologjisë mbi mjedisin (këndvështrim negativ)


_Disiplina e shkrimtarit është të mësojë të jetë i qetë dhe të dëgjojë atë ç`ka tema ka për t`i thënë atij._  Rachel Carson

----------


## Dar_di

*Organizimi i paragrafëve dhe i nënçështjeve*

Nëse në informacionin tuaj paraqiten dy paragrafë negativë dhe vetëm një pozitiv, atëherë kjo tregon se jeni mjaft pesimist për të ardhmen. Përshtypja që do të krijoni do të jetë se do t`i lini më shumë vend informacionit negativ në paragrafët e mëposhtëm.
Gjithmonë duhet që materialin kryesor apo më të rëndësishëm ta vendosni përpara fundit të esesë.

Një sistemim i mundshëm mund të jetë si shembulli i mëposhtëm;
•	Robotët në shërbim të qenieve njerëzore (pozitive)
•	Klonimi dhe rreziqet e tij (negative)
•	Shkatërrimi i mjedisit për shkak të teknologjisë (negative)

Mundohuni gjithmonë të vendosni lidhje midis çështjeve, gjë e cila do t`ju ndihmojë në përcaktimin e renditjes.

Më pas renditni dhe përcaktoni me numër rendor çështjet për secilin paragraf.

Tani që keni shtuar informacionin për esenë dhe keni përcaktuar një renditje të tij, duhet bërë një kopje e pastër e planit të rishikuar. Kjo është diçka që shpesh kërkohet nga udhëheqësi, pedagogu apo mentori.

_Shkruaj aq drejt sa mundem, eci aq drejt sa mundem, sepse kjo është mënyra më e mirë, për të arritur aty ku dua_. – H.G. Wells



*Përmbledhje e skicë-idesë*

Një skicë e qartë e ideve do ju lejonte të kontrolloni me shpejtësi idetë dhe shembujt e organizuar më parë. Çfarë duhet mbajtur mend për skicën e ideve?

•	Të shkruhet teza në krye të skicës.
•	Skica duhet të përmbajë patjetër hyrjen dhe përfundimin.
•	Sigurohuni që i gjithë materiali juaj ka lidhje me temën dhe zhvillohet sipas një rendi logjik.
•	Kontrolloni nëse gjatë shkrimit hasen paragrafë të dobët ose pashtjelluar. Mundohuni t`i mënjanoni ato, ose t`u bashkëngjitni më shumë ide e shembuj këtyre paragrafëve.
•	Ruani baraspeshën ndërmjet ideve dhe shembujve.

Mbani mend se skica është një lloj plani për kopjen e parë apo kopjen finale. Pasi të keni bërë skicën mundet gjithashtu, të shtoni, të hiqni ose riorganizoni informacionin para se të arrini në fazën tjetër, të quajtur kopja e parë.

----------


## Dar_di

Skica e mëposhtme e temës tuaj ilustron veçoritë e mësipërme të një modeli të organizuar mirë:

----------


## Dar_di

Futbolli i robotëve

----------


## Dar_di

Ngrohja globale

----------

